# Can I port the discharge from a Dust Deputy?



## MoeC (Dec 11, 2021)

Can the chips/dust be ported through a duct, from a Dust Deputy, to the collection bin directly below the Dust Deputy?
I'm modifying my single phase dust collector and want to mount all the components above the ceiling joists in my shop. The only exception is my collection bin. I want the bin to be located on the floor directly below the Dust Deputy.

This seems like it should work, but I don't know the dynamics of what is happening in the system. 
Does the cyclonic effect continue inside the collection bin or does gravity just take over at the bottom of the Dust Deputy?

I have a full 8' ceiling in my shop, so the drop would be about 5-8 feet to the collection bin.

Has anybody tried this configuration?
Thanks,
Moe


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

You can certainly do that. In fact, if you seal it well the separation can actually be improved. The longer exit path makes is less likely that random fluctuations in the vortex will will reach the dust pile in the bin and pick it up, sending it to the filter.
Ideally, the vortex ends at the outlet but a real vortex is a chaotic process. You've probably seen tornado videos or an uncapped air or water hose whipping around. The same thing happens with the vortex in a cyclonic separator. It can randomly take a dip into the dust bin. That effect, by the way, is the main problem with so called short body cyclones. They separate reasonably well but the dust doesn't reliably stay in the bin.
TL;DR: Yes, do it. It's more likely to be better, not worse, than the direct connection.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont know for sure but I would assume that if all of the connections are air tight, it should work. I have a similar version of the Dust Deputy sold at Home Depot and the dust and shavings enter and swirl around with the heavier stuff like shavings, dust and trash drop down into the 5 gallon bucket and the cyclonic wind just exits the upper part and goes into the shop vac..
I would think, in theory, that the lower unit whether it be a 5 gal or 55 Gal would not matter. Every thing may be delayed a second or two to evacuate all the air in the lower collector if say a hose and 55 gal drum. I was thinking of doing the same idea with my little Home Depot small collector. Main problem which should be minor, would be sealing the the 5 gallon bucket to a hose on the bottom side and sealing the other end of the hose to the 55 gal drum. Then make an easy way to empty the the 55 gal drum.
I was thinking of using a 40 or 55 gal plastic drum,with a lid. I could cut a hole in the lid and make an airtight seal between it and the bottom of the 5 gal bucket. Just need to figure out how to make the airtight connection, easily remove the 5 gal bucket from the top of it and dumpoing the 55 gal drum. Just been either too busy or too lazy to come up with a simple solution. I know there has got to be one because if I thought of it, thousands of others have thought of it before me.
Thoughts are universal.
As an alternative, The 5 gallon bucket can be mounted high with the dust collector unit and not mounted to the 55 gal drum. Just a hose connecting the 2. That might simplify the emptying part of the task. All you would have to do is disconnect the 4" hose. That would leave you with the task of figuring out how to remove the lid from the 55 gal drum. Some of the larger drums have lids that are easily removable and that would solve the whole problem. That would leave me with the next question: would my shop vac still function well with the greater volume of air in the circuit caused by the 55 gal drum. MY instincts at the moment think it would not be a problem.
Soooooooooooooooooooo.........to make this all I would have to do is get a plastic 40 or 55 gal drum with a removable plastic lid. Make a 4" hole in the top with a fitting for a 4" hose. Then do the same thing to the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket. making both hose connections air tight.


----------

